# 

## 888

,     !!!!!:
                          10 . . .    .
    ,            .                     .      ,          ,    .
      , , ,   ,     -       ,        .
 ?

----------

> ,     !!!!!:
>                           10 . . .    .
>     ,            .                     .      ,          ,    .
>       , , ,   ,     -       ,        .
>  ?


  ,     !

----------


## jul-2000

> -


    -  .




> 


     ?     ?




> 10 . . .    .


      ?   " ",    ..." -   .   ,    "",    . 




> ?


   .  -  ,        ,   -.  - .       .  ? ? ?

----------

> -  .
> 
> 
> 
>      ?     ?
> 
> 
> 
>       ?   " ",    ..." -   .   ,    "",    . 
> ...


    !  -  ,     !       ,   .!

----------


## jul-2000

> -


  -  .     ,   .




> !


 "    - ,    - " ()       -  .




> 


       .  -  -  .      ,        .        .

----------


## AZ 2

.            .    ?

----------

> .            .    ?


 ,      ?

----------

> -  .     ,   .
> 
>  "    - ,    - " ()       -  .
> 
>        .  -  -  .      ,        .        .


,   -       ,  !   .   ,      !   ?

----------


## AZ 2

**,     .     , ,      .

----------


## jul-2000

> .   ,      !   ?


  :Big Grin: 




> .


     (-).  -,       ?  ,        ,          .

----------


## AZ 2

>

----------


## AZ 2

> -,       ?


    .





> 


    ,          ,

----------


## jul-2000

> .


 . 




> ,


 ? 

  ,  , ,    .      .

----------


## AZ 2

> .

----------


## jul-2000

> 


     .

----------


## A888

> -  .
> 
> 
> 
>      ?     ?
> 
> 
> 
>       ?   " ",    ..." -   .   ,    "",    . 
> ...


,   ,    ,        - ,    !      ,       !

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 888

?????

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## _

> , , ,   ,     -       ,        .
>  ?


  ,     
    29    22.04.1996 .  39-            :    ,  -       ;
        ;
,    ,          .



> .      ,          ,    .


 
 19/02      :
  ,          ;
 ,  - -     , ,  ,  ;
       ,  - ,        (   )    ;
  ,  ,      ,       .



> -


    ,    
"   ,        ,   .      ,   421      .       (  ), ,     ( ),   ,      -.
      ,    ,             ."

----------


## _

> 19/02      :


           ,  19/02     .
.2  19/02               :

-     ,        ,           ,    ;

-      ,     (  ,   ,    .);

-       ()     , ,    .

----------


## _buh

!     . .
      ,    2 .            + ,      /.
 ,     .   .  9       .  . (1240).             ?

----------


## Andyko

, ...

----------


## _buh

,       .       .      , ..  .  10 000 000 .      2         10 100 000.
   10 000 000      /.   58 51, ?           ?
 !

----------

